# Age des enfants



## joyce92 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite faire une demande d'agreement pour accueillir 2 enfants à mon domicile. Je fais appel à vous professionnelles ayant de l'experience. Pour une debutante dans ce metier, quel age me conseillez vous ? Dans le formulaire, ils me demandent de precisez l'age. Je pensais noter un enfant en dessous d'un an et un au dessus d'un an. Qu'en pensez vous svp ?


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui je pense qu'en débutant c'est mieux d'être raisonnable et ce que tu envisage est cohérent.

ceci dit je suis surprise que le formulaire te pose cette question car les Agréments à présent n'ont plus de restriction d'âge.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

Faut voir aussi la composition de ton foyer , si tu a des enfants, leur âges ...

Mais pour débuter 1 enfant qui marche et un bébé c est bien


----------



## joyce92 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.
J'ai trouvé le formulaire qur internet qui demande même un certificat médical.
J'ai un 3 pièces et ma fille de 24 ans va emmenager avec son fiancé.


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors j'ai fait ma demande d'agrément en 2021 et je suis très étonnée car je n'ai pas eu cette demande sur le CERFA de 2021... J'avais fait une demande pour 2 enfants également. Comme vous ne demandez que 2 enfants, je vous invite plutôt à ne pas demander de restriction d'âge, comme cela vous ne serez pas bloquée, mais rien ne vous empêchera de ne prendre qu'un bébé et un marcheur par exemple, ou deux périsco ou autres etc. Par contre les PMI n'aiment pas trop que l'on fasse nos demandes toutes seules. Elles préfèrent qu'on vienne en RIMAM avant (vous verrez vous aurez la question sur le CERFA) et nous remettre le dossier ensuite car non seulement il y a le CERFA à remettre mais selon les départements plein d'autres documents en plus. Ou par exemple chez nous ils ne nous demandaient pas le casier judiciaire, ils se renseignaient tout seul, etc. donc chaque département est différent ^^ Avec le dossier remis après la RIMAM, dans mon département on avait en plus plein de prospectus sur comment assurer la sécurité à la maison etc. afin de préparer l'entretien. Bon courage.


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

dans beaucoup de département il faut faire une réunion avant d'avoir le dossier contactez la pmi pour avoir les marches a suivre


----------



## joyce92 (20 Octobre 2022)

J'ai été à la réunion d'information en décembre 2021. J'ai fait une demande par mail pour avoir un rdv afin de m'aider à bien remplir le formulaire. Je verrais à ce moment là si c'est le bon car effectivement en 2021, je n'avais pas le même cerfa. Je suis dans le 92.


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Octobre 2022)

Après je ne sais pas si le personnel est dispo pour ce type de RDV. Si non, ne vous inquiétez pas non plus car pendant l'entretien, l'évaluatrice reprend le CERFA de A à Z, s'il y a eu une erreur ou une incompréhension, elle sera là pour rectifier le tir ou compléter si besoin.


----------

